# Logic X and latest NI Komplete Kontrol v2.1 disfunctioning



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 27, 2019)

anyone the same experience with NI S keyboard MKII with the latest v2.1 KK install not anymore working as a control surface?

I see an orange exclamation mark in the KK S keyboard icon in the control surface section.
No matter what I do, even selecting midi ports will not bring back any of the usual transport functions and other additions that make the keyboard so useful..

anyone already found a solution?

Or is this up to NI and await....


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 27, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> anyone the same experience with NI S keyboard MKII with the latest v2.1 KK install not anymore working as a control surface?
> 
> I see an orange exclamation mark in the KK S keyboard icon in the control surface section.
> No matter what I do, even selecting midi ports will not bring back any of the usual transport functions and other additions that make the keyboard so useful..
> ...


I had the S61 mk2 stop responding in Logic after installing the latest update, but it was resolved by opening the KK software and letting it rebuild the database. Now the keyboard functions normally again.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 27, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I had the S61 mk2 stop responding in Logic after installing the latest update, but it was resolved by opening the KK software and letting it rebuild the database. Now the keyboard functions normally again.


brilliant !
that was it........! 
Thanks for the quick help!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> I had the S61 mk2 stop responding in Logic after installing the latest update, but it was resolved by opening the KK software and letting it rebuild the database. Now the keyboard functions normally again.


actually, still not operating as it should. Glad I left the NI support request. It is showing coloured transport and other functions showing active states yet pressing play doesn't do anything, so transport controls are broken...... lets see what NI will do.

lesson: don't do updates before confirmed operational(old lesson).

PS: are you on OSX Mojave?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> actually, still not operating as it should. Glad I left the NI support request. It is showing coloured transport and other functions showing active states yet pressing play doesn't do anything, so transport controls are broken...... lets see what NI will do.
> 
> lesson: don't do updates before confirmed operational(old lesson).
> 
> PS: are you on OSX Mojave?


Yes, I'm on Mojave, and everything appears to be working with respect to the transport. I never use the KK plug-in so I don't know if that is working properly with Logic. 

I'll admit that I was rather shocked that updating KK software essentially bricked the S61 until I ran the KK software. I mean, it seems like if you are going to have that kind of update, you at least put it in the release notes. I don't recall any previous update working this way, and I only use the software to create presets, so open the software rarely.


----------



## xgman (Feb 28, 2019)

I have similar experience wit it and logic. I am able to get it restarted on demand by starting the hardware agent file which I apologize I forgot what is is called, but if you look in system preferences under user/logon items, it is one of those, just search for it by name and once clicked it will restart the transport working. I saved a shortcut to it just in case. NI told me to delete the hardware file at: Macintosh HD⁩ ▸ ⁨Library⁩ ▸ ⁨Application Support⁩ ▸ ⁨Native Instruments⁩ ▸ ⁨Hardware⁩, then reinstall the update..

here you go from NI:

*macOS*
1. Restart the computer.
2. In the Finder navigate to Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Hardware, and double-click on "NIHostIntegrationAgent".
3. Start KOMPLETE KONTROL to confirm that the hardware is connecting as expected.

If the issue recurs after restarting the computer:

1. Open System Preferences and click on Users & Groups.
2. Select the Login Items tab.
3. Click "+", navigate to Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Hardware, and click Add.
---


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 28, 2019)

xgman said:


> I have similar experience wit it and logic. I am able to get it restarted on demand by starting the hardware agent file which I apologize I forgot what is is called, but if you look in system preferences under user/logon items, it is one of those, just search for it by name and once clicked it will restart the transport working. I saved a shortcut to it just in case. NI told me to delete the hardware file at: Macintosh HD⁩ ▸ ⁨Library⁩ ▸ ⁨Application Support⁩ ▸ ⁨Native Instruments⁩ ▸ ⁨Hardware⁩, then reinstall the update..
> 
> here you go from NI:
> 
> ...


thanks for the assist @xgman however even with your additional help for some reason the bloody transports will not operate properly...... I will have to wait for NI to assist....annoying.....especially since I use the S49 also to enhance the workflow by lessening mouse clicking and all


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Feb 28, 2019)

is this what you guys also see?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 1, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> is this what you guys also see?


Mine doesn't say the same thing, my output port is different, but I can't really say I understand this part of the page, and whether that is significant. Also my transport didn't start up when I opened Logic a bit ago, and I had to open the Komplete Kontrol software again to get it to work. I hate to think I'll now have to open the KK software every time I start up Logic... In any case, do let us know if you learn anything.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

So if you put an instance of Komplete Kontrol in your Logic project, then the transport seems to come on reliably when starting up Logic. So that's a workaround.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> So if you put an instance of Komplete Kontrol in your Logic project, then the transport seems to come on reliably when starting up Logic. So that's a workaround.


@jbuhler 
I will give that a try.

I will update the possible solution here: I just got a message: the development team is working on a solution. So it’s something they confirm is not working properly.
The issue I see is related to the HostIntegrationAgent. I have to start that manualy, even though after starting manually only the bottuns come alive. Its mainly transport buttons that still not operate.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> @jbuhler
> I will give that a try.
> 
> I will update the possible solution here: I just got a message: the development team is working on a solution. So it’s something they confirm is not working properly.
> The issue I see is related to the HostIntegrationAgent. I have to start that manualy, even though after starting manually only the bottuns come alive. Its mainly transport buttons that still not operate.


Thanks! How did you contact NI support? They seem to have changed the method since I last had an issue and it seems like the only choice is to post to their forum. Is that correct, do you have to do that before official support gets involved?

I fortunately do not have to restart HostIntrgrationAgent yet, and everything works once the transport lights up, but I do have to either run Komplete Kontrol in standalone, or open instance of Komplete Kontrol in Logic to get it to work. (I've taken to adding an empty instance to every project I'm currently working on, which is a pain but better than the current alternatives.) Sometimes when I exit Logic, the keyboard falls into the basic midi mode it starts up in when it thinks it's not connected to a computer.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 2, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Thanks! How did you contact NI support? They seem to have changed the method since I last had an issue and it seems like the only choice is to post to their forum. Is that correct, do you have to do that before official support gets involved?
> 
> I fortunately do not have to restart HostIntrgrationAgent yet, and everything works once the transport lights up, but I do have to either run Komplete Kontrol in standalone, or open instance of Komplete Kontrol in Logic to get it to work. (I've taken to adding an empty instance to every project I'm currently working on, which is a pain but better than the current alternatives.) Sometimes when I exit Logic, the keyboard falls into the basic midi mode it starts up in when it thinks it's not connected to a computer.


Yes, the forum is the only way now to get support. Roughly it takes 3 days before I got a response from the 2 times I had to use it.
And unless you do it that way: use the faq /knowledge that are there before submitting a tickit: because they will give the ‘standard’ answers first. Then your question /solving will take even longer.( I do understand this to some degree because some ‘lazy’ people will ask all the basic stuff, and its too costly to have support people on the paycheck for basic rudimentary knowledge that can be gotten from the quick start guide.
( I have been quilty of that at times 

Anyway, I will test your option which if it works for me too might be a temporarily solution.

Will get back to you /others when NI have got a solution, which in my mind will be an update(?) in NA


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 2, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Yes, the forum is the only way now to get support. Roughly it takes 3 days before I got a response from the 2 times I had to use it.
> And unless you do it that way: use the faq /knowledge that are there before submitting a tickit: because they will give the ‘standard’ answers first. Then your question /solving will take even longer.( I do understand this to some degree because some ‘lazy’ people will ask all the basic stuff, and its too costly to have support people on the paycheck for basic rudimentary knowledge that can be gotten from the quick start guide.
> ( I have been quilty of that at times
> 
> ...


The problem is that the Knowledge Base produces too many false positives and then won't turn up the relevant post you are actually looking for. I mean, if this is the system they want to deploy, they should at least invest in a decent search engine for their database. Then, too, they still hold the post for review before allowing it to post (mines been pending for 8 hours), so you don't even have the advantage of immediate community help you do on a normal forum. It's a complete clusterfuck.


----------



## xgman (Mar 4, 2019)

I have submitted this issue again via the beta program. This issue had apparently cropped up before 2.1 at some point but I never had it prior. For now, I just have a handy shortcut to NIHostIntegrationAgent for a quick way to restart the transport function. I have not been able to determine the trigger to loosing the controls though.


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 4, 2019)

xgman said:


> I have submitted this issue again via the beta program. This issue had apparently cropped up before 2.1 at some point but I never had it prior. For now, I just have a handy shortcut to NIHostIntegrationAgent for a quick way to restart the transport function. I have not been able to determine the trigger to loosing the controls though.


I replied on the other thread. In brief, NI support got back to me and said: There is an issue in the KK 2.1 update that affects host integration in Logic, Cubase, and Live, so they will be issuing an update soon. 

For me, I know the trigger is quitting Logic and sometimes quitting KK if I have KK open before I open Logic. Fortunately, I can reinitiate by opening KK, either in stand-alone or as a plugin while Logic is running. It will then work until I close Logic. I also know when it has stopped working, because Logic tells me it has a new keyboard with 4 new midi inputs and outputs, when I open the KK stand alone, Logic then tells me I have 5 new midi inputs and outputs and the transport lights up. I then close KK and Logic and the S61 will then work normally until I close Logic.


----------



## xgman (Mar 5, 2019)

Yes, confirmed fix is on the way soon.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 5, 2019)

thanks for the messages, I did not as yet receive any news.
Good that there are enough tickets with NI that get this fixed hopefully soon.

NB: maybe we are the only three here at vic that use NI S keyboards with logic...... :D


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 5, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> NB: maybe we are the only three here at vic that use NI S keyboards with logic...... :D


For me, the problem also doesn't manifest if I use the KK plug-in in Logic, so there may be a whole set of people using KK who don't yet realize they are affected. 

NI also said it's affecting Cubase and Live users, so I've been a little surprised that more people aren't reporting problems on vic.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 7, 2019)

has the update 2.1.1.fixed it for you guys?

Mine is still not allowing the transport to happen. NI are now hang an "advanced" look into my situation (the NI tool to explore the dark zone of my Mac)


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 7, 2019)

Yes, Logic and the S61 mk2 now work as expected for me.


----------



## xgman (Mar 7, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> has the update 2.1.1.fixed it for you guys?
> 
> Mine is still not allowing the transport to happen. NI are now hang an "advanced" look into my situation (the NI tool to explore the dark zone of my Mac)


At all? Even after re-starting the hardwareagent? that is odd. I only had it stop occasionally in Logic. I'll have to try the new driver tonight since they said it should fix this issue.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 25, 2019)

This is getting for me into the offensive zone, the lousy NI support.

My S-49 is still malfunctioning regarding transport functions. And last message from a support guy in US was on 7th of march, since then silence.............. (maybe they know my forum name here at vi?)
btw; Until the silence of 7march this guy in US was helping me at regular intervals with 3-4 days in between. But al least it seemed in attention.......

Anyone of you guys still suffering this transport issue?


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 25, 2019)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> This is getting for me into the offensive zone, the lousy NI support.
> 
> My S-49 is still malfunctioning regarding transport functions. And last message from a support guy in US was on 7th of march, since then silence.............. (maybe they know my forum name here at vi?)
> btw; Until the silence of 7march this guy in US was helping me at regular intervals with 3-4 days in between. But al least it seemed in attention.......
> ...


Sorry to hear this. NI support really is abysmal. For me, the update fixed my transport issue. Will not update Komplete Kontrol again until I have to.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Mar 25, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Will not update Komplete Kontrol again until I have to.


that is the lesson from this!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Mar 29, 2019)

I wonder if someone might be able to help me. I’ve just bought Komplete Kontrol A49 keyboard to use with Kontakt within Logic. I’m using NKS instruments, predominately ProjectSam at the moment. The keyboard is talking to Logic fine, but I can’t figure out how to get it to talk to Kontakt as I want to use all the knobs to adjust release times, reverb, mic positions etc...these seems to work ok in standalone Kontrol but not Kontakt. Any help would be much appreciated this is driving me a bit mad trying to set it up. Native Instruments stuff, doesn’t seem to be the most user friendly. Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## xgman (Mar 30, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> I wonder if someone might be able to help me. I’ve just bought Komplete Kontrol A49 keyboard to use with Kontakt within Logic. I’m using NKS instruments, predominately ProjectSam at the moment. The keyboard is talking to Logic fine, but I can’t figure out how to get it to talk to Kontakt as I want to use all the knobs to adjust release times, reverb, mic positions etc...these seems to work ok in standalone Kontrol but not Kontakt. Any help would be much appreciated this is driving me a bit mad trying to set it up. Native Instruments stuff, doesn’t seem to be the most user friendly. Thanks so much in advance.


You have to run kontakt through komplete kontrol. Make sure have all the latest updates.


----------

